# German Passport Via Ancestory



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, i am an Australian citizen, born and live in Australia.

My great grandparents were born in Germany, can i apply for a German (EU) passport through ancestry?

And if so could i still keep my Australian passport?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry, no. You can only apply if one of your parents had German citizenship when you were born. 
It's been discussed on another recent thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...1-greatgrand-mother-ancestry-citizenship.html


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

suppose your prename is not Wayne and you ŕe not a NHL-Heroe 
sorry so youĺl have a problem.
For a selection of people with special demand in Germany are special arrangements possible - f.e. in sport. 
Many german athletes were born in China (table tennis ), Ukraine (ice skating), Africa, Latin America (Football), Canada ( see above ) they got german passports. But itś hard to get it.

The normal way without any patronage:
BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Migration to Germany


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You cannot keep your original citizenship if you acquire the German one.
Double citizenship is not allowed, only tolerated in certain special cases (e.g. if your current country places unreasonable conditions on renouncing, which to my knowledge isn't the case with Australia).


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting, these were the 2 sites that say otherwise...

Using Ancestry to Acquire a Second Passport | Free People Search

EU citizenship

If any Germans or anyone for that matter can shed some light on this, would be appreciated.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Interesting, these were the 2 sites that say otherwise...
> 
> Using Ancestry to Acquire a Second Passport | Free People Search
> 
> EU citizenship


You may trust that the topic "second passport" in Germany is a difficult matter.
Few days ago the government has decided that for a second passport can applied, but only for selected people, f.e. if kids of non-EU parents are born in Germany.
New hope for dual citizenship in Germany | Germany | DW.DE | 15.07.2013

New: Bundesregierung beschließt doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft | Aktuell Deutschland | DW.DE | 08.04.2014

Interesting page: Multiple citizenship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Interesting, these were the 2 sites that say otherwise...
> 
> Using Ancestry to Acquire a Second Passport | Free People Search
> 
> ...


The internet says many things. I would be more inclined to trust this site if I were in your position.

The dual citizenship rule may change (Germans can apply to keep their citizenship if they acquire another, under certain conditions; a friend just did this) but this doesn't apply to you, as you don't appear to have a claim.


----------

